
Garmin Autoland: Passenger-activated emergency landing system - bookofjoe
https://youtu.be/YTUk7-wmfCs
======
bookofjoe
[https://www.economist.com/science-and-
technology/2019/11/28/...](https://www.economist.com/science-and-
technology/2019/11/28/an-emergency-landing-system-that-passengers-can-
activate) = [http://archive.is/kiq07](http://archive.is/kiq07)

------
nabla9
As an emergency system it can be allowed to do best effort if it's better than
no pilot at all. Still great safety improvement.

